# Do not attempt to microwave de-granulate plastic containers.



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

I love the label!


----------



## dfortune (Aug 10, 2012)

So did it degranulate?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

dfortune said:


> So did it degranulate?


Very successfully.:no:


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

cerezha said:


> I love the label!


You can't be serious. Here's a real honey label!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

odfrank said:


> Very successfully.:no:


Thanks for trying Olly! I guess it will be a hot water soak right before they get labeled and sold.


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

If the jar is already labeled, we place ours in a zip-loc before the bath. You can use larger bags if you soak more than one jar at a time and they are reusable as long as the bottom of the 'soaker' is not so hot that it melts the bag.


----------

